# MF1260 lower arms will not drop



## Woodgy1 (13 d ago)

Hi, I wonder if anyone can help
I have a MF 1260 Compact, tried
to lower the lower arms today, but they would not lower, but worked fine 3 days ago ?
I've played about with the control levers etc, but no joy !
Lift to the max ok !
Thank you


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Woodguy1, welcome to the forum.

Couple of simple things to check... Does your tractor have a hydraulic flow control valve to adjust the lift arm lowering speed? It may have a blockage or it may be set too the slowest possible lowering speed? 

Check your draft control lever. It may be set in the 'up' position. 

Does your tractor have a selector valve to switch between loader and lift operation? If so, this valve may be in the middle position which blocks flow to both functions.

Do you have a load on the lift arms? Have you tried standing on the lift arms?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Woodgy1.


----------



## Woodgy1 (13 d ago)

Hi Big T, Thank you for your informative reply, and you were correct ref the valve.
I was looking for the serial number a few days ago, to which on my tractor is below the seat, and my tractor has the cab which also has carpet, to which i
needed to get behind the carpet to get to the serial number plate, and there is this black plastic knob in the centre of the carpet below the seat, to which i thought was to allow me to remove a metal plate, and get to the serial plate,
so i tried to unscrew the black knob, but it would not come off, so i left it.
Looking back now, this is the diversion valve that locks off the rear arms.
I have not had that tractor long, so i am
still learning 
I am just so glad it is a non expensive
silly error on my part.
Thank you again, and no doubt i will be
looking for more advice in the future.


----------

